# Someone has a first crush!! - pic heavy



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Sky has found her first crush...Poor Teki just did not know what to do, she chased him all day, poor guy could not move without bumping into her.

Can I just be near you?









Ohhhh! You smell so good!









LOL - Teki was so confused...she would not stop taking her head and rubbing his chest.









He's Mine...









Hey come back here....









They are cute


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Gotta love goatie love, she is so determined!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

that is cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! How cute!!


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

I love it!  <3


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ha ha...so upset when they want it and can't have it...but don't know what to do when they are being mauled by the ladies. I had one that was super insistent in heat to the point of running the poor boy ragged.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

That's kinda the way the gals did me when I was younger!

Bob


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

The look on his face was priceless. I sat outside and just watched and laughed. She would not let any of the other girls get close to him at all. Lol


----------



## goatgirlpwr (Oct 20, 2012)

That is too cute! My bucks think when they have the chance to do anything to do right then before they don't see any ladies for 6 months...Haha!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Arkie said:


> That's kinda the way the gals did me when I was younger!
> 
> Bob


Lol. Thanks for sharing


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Bout time it got turned around on him - he was such a brat when all my girls came into heat trying to run them ragged .... lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is great, normally yes it is the other way. :lovey:

Arkie, that is great.


----------



## HarleyBear (Aug 31, 2012)

I loved it! Hilarious! :laugh:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I know I shouldnt have but I loved watching the confused look on his face. This is the pairing that I am most excited about. 

Arkie, you get that confused, shell shocked look as well...:laugh:

Kelebek, I am going to have to be honest. You are going to be getting a spoiled goatie back. He has learned from the others to run me over at feeding time, to push the girls out of the way for his turn to be petted on, and that I don't mind if he rubs his head on my legs.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

*MUCH YOUNGER!!!*

Bob


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

ahhh - he was that way already - he has been a spoiled brat since the day he was born! 

We are running out of girls here - so he is going to be sad when he gets home - LOL 3 more to preg test in a few weeks - and only 2 more to breed (one to an outside buck) and then we are done for the year .... hahaha


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

LOL! that is soooo cute!!! Cuter than seeing high school couple's kiss in the middle of the hallway; you can't get around them and you only have 1 min. left til the bell ring's and your class is on the 3rd floor. LOL!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

No wonder he made himself right at home! When he has been here 45 days I will start sending in pregnancy test. Right now he is following my PBS LaMancha doe around. I am thinking he has all ready bred most of the girls he needed to.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah - watch those tricky does - when a buck comes on it will throw them to heat instantly - but sometimes they won't take on the first heat ... their hormones just go a bit wacky.


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Can't say as I blame her, he's one handsome dude! :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

so how's my boy doing?? I sure do miss the lil brat! LOL!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

He is one gorgeous buck !!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

That is so cute..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The forth and last pictures are my favorite !
The forth one is hysterical , especially with the "mine" caption , ROFL


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

He is doing great, will take a few pictures tomorrow for you. Lol and yeah brat is what he is here as well. I am going to miss him when he goes home.

By the way do you know he is a barn hog? He lays flat on his side, legs stretched out right in the middle of the barn. He darn near gave me heart failure the first time I saw it.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

That's so cute :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Martha (Oct 11, 2012)

Very sweet.


----------

